# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > خبر: کارگاه یکروزه آموزش MVC

## madadi

قابل توجه برنامه نویسان، علاقه مندان به برنامه نویسی و دانشجویان 
کارگاه یکروزه آموزش MVC :
Model - View - Controller
مدرس :
 مهندس امیر مددی (متخصص و برنامه نویس تائیدشده مایکروسافت از استرالیا)
مکان : اصفهان - خیابان میر - خیابان مصلی - سالن همایش سازمان مدیریت صنعتی اصفهان
زمان : جمعه ، بیستم خرداد ماه 1390 (20/03/1390) - از ساعت 8:00 صبح لغایت 17:00 بعد از ظهر
سرفصل مطالب :
1-       مقدمه ای بر MVC و تفاوت آن با WebForm

2-       نصب MVC

3-       ساختار پروژه در  MVC(مثالهایی از چگونگی کار با Controller و View)

4-       URL Routing

5-       Model   - تکنیکهای مختلف از جمله Linq to Sql - EF Data Model  - MVC Scaffolding

6-       شیوه نگارش  در Razor ( MVC 3 )

7-       HTML Helper

8-       کاربردهای Jquery در MVC

9-       انتقال داده ها با AJAX

10-    انجام پروژه عملی

http://mvcworkshop.persianblog.ir/

----------


## kmbsir

با تشکر از مطلب خوبتان 





kmbs.ir
خرید مس
فروش مس
خزید ضایعات مسی

----------

